# "fEE" flashing on Nikkor 50mm 1.8D len



## UGOGRL (Jul 25, 2010)

I need help! 
I just purchased the Nikkor 50mm 1.8D lens and can only get it to work in the locked mode on Auto settings.
Once I unlock and change to say 5.6, I get this "fEE" flashing code on my D80.

I'm hoping it's just something I'm not doing right rather than it being the lens.

Any advice???http://thephotoforum.com/forum/images/smilies/blueface.gif


----------



## NWK04 (Jul 26, 2010)

I could be wrong but isn't it supposed to stay in the locked position?

Then use the camera to make changes to the settings.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 26, 2010)

With all lenses that have an apeture ring on modern Nikoj dSLR cameras, you have to lock it down to (typically) f/22. Then use your forefinger to set apeture via the sub-command dial.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 31, 2010)

You need to set the ring to the smallest aperture, f22.  They're should be a locking tab to keep it from accidentally changing on you.


----------



## Eco (Jul 31, 2010)

'
 						 							 								"Last Activity: 07-25-2010 08:27 AM"= she never even came back for the answer(s).


----------



## KmH (Jul 31, 2010)

Eco said:


> '
> "Last Activity: 07-25-2010 08:27 AM"= she never even came back for the answer(s).


All she needed to do, was look up the error code in the users manual. :scratch:


----------



## Eco (Jul 31, 2010)

KmH said:


> Eco said:
> 
> 
> > '
> ...



Hush, if people start reading their user's manuals this site would only have 2-3 threads per week.


----------



## KmH (Aug 1, 2010)

Eco said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Eco said:
> ...


If we extrapolate from previous experience, we can safely assume *that won't happen*.


----------

